# Lu Bu vs Tadakatsu Honda



## Calamity (Dec 20, 2011)

The heavy hitters from the Warriors (Dynasty Warriors and Samurai Warriors) series decide to face off against each other. Who wins?

*Note:* Historical feats usable. No using feats from Strikeforce or Warriors Orochi.


*Spoiler*: __ 


















*VS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



















------------------------


----------



## RWB (Dec 20, 2011)

Lu Bu is probably more impressive in the games. For all his powerhousing, he has few actual impressive feats, while Keiji and Kunoichi have more(striking bullets out of the air in story). Though admittedly, the SW characters tend to be more impressive as a whole.

Lu Bu fights ghosts in DW6.

Link removed 



Historically, L? Bu is known to have been a great warrior(the only one from the entire Era with a documented duel victory), and had absurd archery skill.


It's hard to decide, but with the combination of games and history, L? Bu wins. Mostly because his in-game strength makes up for the technological advantages of Tadakatsu's armor. That thing isn't even remotely stopping L? Bu.


Ah, found L? Bu's main videos:

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Calamity (Dec 20, 2011)

^Historically, Honda had supposedly never suffered a single injury in battle and he had taken part in countless battles. (from Wikipedia).


----------



## RWB (Dec 20, 2011)

He was also primarily a general, not a warrior(like pretty much all famous war heroes of old). Lu Bu at least have actual documented physical prowess.

Are the Dynasty Tactics Games allowed for L? Bu? If so, he wins without a doubt.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 20, 2011)

Lu Bu in the new DW has a fuckoff laser.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2011)

Hondam vs Lu Bu SF it would be a good fight.


----------



## Calamity (Dec 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> Hondam vs Lu Bu SF it would be a good fight.



Aren't SB characters calc'd at hypersonic and mountain busting or something?
The Warriors series most likely need an anime/manga to catch up.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2011)

I heard Lu Bu in Strike Force is strong. That version of him i said.


----------



## Calamity (Dec 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> I heard Lu Bu in Strike Force is strong. That version of him i said.



I doubt he's a mountain buster even there.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2011)

Make this Lu Bu vs Lu Bu


----------



## Calamity (Dec 20, 2011)

^Servants are usually hypersonic. 

Although, can't deny that is a pretty cool match. :ho


----------

